# Help with Tank Cover



## PeaceB2U (Mar 15, 2009)

I recently purchased a 75 gallon used tank which didn't come with any top cover. So I special ordered a 75 Versa-Top made by the All Glass Aquarium Company which is supposed to fit any 75 gallon tank with a center brace molded frame. I'm not happy at all with the way it sits on the frame. It is right at the very edge of the left and right side of the frame. One little shift is going to send one end crashing into the tank.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Sheet styrene, or any thin sheet plastic. Glue either a strip or some tabs on one side of the frame to extend the lip out for the glass to sit on.


----------

